# IMAX Rocky Mountain Express



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Over the last six years or so it has been my enormous pleasure and privilege to see clips and rushes of an IMAX movie being made by a friend (and live steamer) Stephen Low. After the trials and tribulations of getting such a movie to market in what have been challenging times the last three years, the finished product is now trickling into IMAX theatres around North America. I was fortunate to see the premiere of it last Friday and in a word, for us steam freaks, it is stunning. It is a superb history lesson about the building of the Canadian Pacific Railway and CP 2816 is on screen for nearly 50% of the 45 minutes I would estimate.
These are the locations and dates I know.
Ottawa Canada Museum of Civilization Now Playing
Toronto Ontario Science Centre Now Playing
Chicago Museum of Science& Industry Oct 7th
Cincinnati Museum Centre Oct 14th
Seattle Pacific Science Centre Oct 14th
Baltimore Maryland Science Centre Nov11th
Lubbock TX Science Spectrum Nov 11th
Pittsburgh Carnegie Science Centre Nov 25th
Victoria BC IMAX March 16th
Vancouver World of Science April 8th

So spread the word, get down to your closest IMAX theatre and be prepared to have your socks blown off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pFocxpM524

Just to wet the appetite, go to the above link which doesn't do the real thing justice.

Perhaps one of our moderators might like to put this post on other suitable MLS Forums?

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a Science Center oriented IMAX in Balboa Park, San Diego....but, so far, there's nothing about this movie being shown. Is there somewhere to find a "national" schedule for the movie?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike, 
That is what David has given us. 
There must only be so many prints of each movie made so they get moved around North America to the different IMAX theatres. 
Maybe it will eventually get down to you. 
I would suggest contacting the management of your IMAX theatre and seeing if they might know. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, Canada doesn't exist for most SoCal folks. It is too far away for them to conceptualize.Sort of like NYC they know it exists ...somewhere. Us left coasters will likely only see this on Netflix unfortunately ...bummer ... sounds really interesting.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

It opens in Chicago at the Museum of Science and Industry's Imax theater this weekend.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*I saw the preview / teaser a few days ago and wondered when it will come to my area so now I definitely have April the 8th 2012 marked on my calendar.*
*All the best and thanks for the feature dates.*
*Peter. *


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 06 Oct 2011 02:59 PM 
It opens in Chicago at the Museum of Science and Industry's Imax theater this weekend. 

So why not go and see it and tell other MLSers what you think, don't procrastinate and assume it will play in Chicago for months and. Remember though, it is not a 'railfan' movie as such.

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

DMK
Appreciate the post and listing of the movie houses showing the feature. Ryan and I will make the trip down to Baltimore and then over to the B &O museum.


----------



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

To David M-K: Stephen is a great guy - I worked with him when I was with Technicolor where I oversaw 70mm large format, and was fortunate to join Stephen at his home to run LS in his garage. I look forward to seeing this film! 

- Robert Dennis


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Several of us went to the Maryland Science Center yesterday to check out the film. Unfortunately, the projector failed about 20 minutes into the film and was not able to be restarted. We made it from Vancouver to Rogers Pass where we entered a tunnel that never ended. What I saw of the film to that point was very impressive. Besides the spectacular scenery there are a lot of great shots of the locomotive and the train.


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

We saw this in Toronto a few weeks ago. In my view, it ranks among the best footage of steam locomotive in action I have ever seen, and shot in some of the most spectacular mountain scenery in the world. It also was a very good documentary on the building of the C.P.R. Makes you wonder how many IMAX cameras got demolished to get the views of the valve gear in action.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Not one bit of equipment got damaged Jeff! From what I gather it wouldn't matter either as Stepen has now used up all Kodak's supply of film. RME is probably the very last real IMAX film, all others being made digitally and with 1/10th the resolution of 70mm film stock that Stephen has used in the past. Hope you and others are going to try again Mike M.
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

David, the trailer is awesome as it is.... I can imagine what it would be like as the "REAL THING".....


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That was cool!!!now to find an IMAX near here in Maine...Probably Boston is the closest?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a must see movie! Simply amazing. I only wish it was longer than 50 mins. I sure hope this comes out on DVD someday.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iaviksfan on 03 Dec 2013 07:11 AM 
This is a must see movie! Simply amazing. I only wish it was longer than 50 mins. I sure hope this comes out on DVD someday. 
I am sure that David Morgan-Kirby can give the details, but apparently it is just too expensive to transfer from the IMAX format to DVD, so the answer will have to be NO.
I was hoping for a bunch of the out take to be added to a DVD, as in the sample there was a shot of the train crossing the Lethbridge viaduct, but it wasn't in the actual movie!
Oh well, we have to be thankful that it was made anyway.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave, That's really sad to hear.....Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well won't help anyone in California, but its currently showing at Science North in Sudbury ON. I'm seeing it on the 14th way the heck up there.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

For those of us who live in the New England area, its play at the Boston Museum of Science.
Here is a link:

http://www.mos.org/imax/rocky-mountain-express

Steve


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Dec 2013 08:48 AM 
Posted By iaviksfan on 03 Dec 2013 07:11 AM 
This is a must see movie! Simply amazing. I only wish it was longer than 50 mins. I sure hope this comes out on DVD someday. 
I am sure that David Morgan-Kirby can give the details, but apparently it is just too expensive to transfer from the IMAX format to DVD, so the answer will have to be NO.
I was hoping for a bunch of the out take to be added to a DVD, as in the sample there was a shot of the train crossing the Lethbridge viaduct, but it wasn't in the actual movie!
Oh well, we have to be thankful that it was made anyway.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Sadly it will never come out on DVD because of the cost of transfering it, distribution costs, but above all according to Stephen, the Wild West that is the Internet and Youtube these days where illegal copying has destroyed any hope of ever remotely seeing a return on investment. We ALL lose I'm afraid.
David M-K


----------



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the Rocky Mountain express is playing in numerous cities across the USA even the left side. See below for the link to the locations and time. 
http://www.rockymountainexpressfilm.com/updates/where-to-see-it/ 
Bruce


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bruce, 
That is somewhat misleading, as it finished in both Victoria, BC and Vancouver, BC a while ago. 
Those with 'to' dates are okay I guess, but those with just 'from' it may not be there anymore. 
All the best, 
David


----------

